# Frozen salmon



## menumaker (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,
I need some advice please. I was able to obtain a nice big fillet of of fresh salmon ( would feed  6 people)  but as I don't need it just now I have frozen it. My question is, after defrosting it could I make gravulax with it? This would obviously mean marinating it for 2-3 days before serving. If not, then I can poach it or cook it another way of course.
Thanks


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2017)

I've made graavlax out of frozen salmon I had caught on Lake Michigan.  It was excellent.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks dawgluver, that helps my decision. Nice to be back by the way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome home, MM!


----------



## menumaker (Feb 9, 2017)

maybe you would like to see what I have been doing for the past year? ( Wrong catagory but what the heck1) 









We built a wooden house and this is the open plan space. we had our housewarming on sunday. 35 of us 'lived it up'!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow!  How cool is this!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 9, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I've made graavlax out of frozen salmon I had caught on Lake Michigan.  It was excellent.



There is salmon in Lake Michigan? I never knew that. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> There is salmon in Lake Michigan? I never knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> CD




May have been Huron or Eerie.  Can't remember, but it was good!

Hm.  DH just clarified.  Lake Huron.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 9, 2017)

Goodness mm, was that a musical housewarming? Is that a drum you're hugging?


----------



## caseydog (Feb 9, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> May have been Huron or Eerie.  Can't remember, but it was good!



I never new any of the great lakes had salmon. I learn something new everyday. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2017)

A little story:  we had a sort of family reunion in Michigan and went fishing on two charter boats on Lake Huron.  No fish had been caught for months.  But guess what?  We caught more than we could eat!  And ended up giving fish away!  We had a wonderful fish cook, and bartered for free jetski time.  In the absolutely freezing water.  Luckily, being a former NoDak, I grew up driving a snowmobile and was the only one who didn't dump my passengers in the water.

We wrapped and brought the remaining salmon home frozen in a cooler.  Michigan lake salmon is a lot milder and whiter than Pacific salmon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2017)

I never knew there was salmon in the Great Lakes either, and I grew up in Michigan! Very interesting story. 

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/.../26/whats-future-great-lakes-salmon/84865094/


----------



## caseydog (Feb 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I never knew there was salmon in the Great Lakes either, and I grew up in Michigan! Very interesting story.
> 
> What's the future for Great Lakes salmon?



Interesting historical story. I never knew. 

Oh, it did remind me of a video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9qA8c-E_oA

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Interesting historical story. I never knew.
> 
> Oh, it did remind me of a video...
> 
> ...


OMG, that was great!


----------



## menumaker (Feb 10, 2017)

It turned out that way! Yes, I play an Irish drum with a few of my friends. There was a lot of Bearnaise singing as well. Can't stop 'em once they get going! Bless them


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 10, 2017)

LOL, well you certainly made me pull out the dictionary!  

Had never heard of la Bearnaise other than a sauce! 

That led to a berceuse....


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 10, 2017)

I think virtually all fish, and 100% of the salmon, sold in the US must be frozen by law prior to sale.  

The exception is some tuna.


----------



## 4food (Nov 21, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> I think virtually all fish, and 100% of the salmon, sold in the US must be frozen by law prior to sale.
> 
> The exception is some tuna.


Some stores didn't get the memo. Bought some salmon a few month ago at the local Walmart, it was labeled "Never been Frozen" (or something like that). Now, be aware, I live in Kentucky. So when I opened the plastic seal, the smell wasn't of the ocean, but of the local land field .
Bottom line, always buy frozen fish.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 22, 2017)

4food said:


> Bottom line, always buy frozen fish.



The only frozen fish I'll eat are those I have shot myself or from trusted friends. Your first clue that the "fresh" fish you bought was a bad choice was the packaging.


----------



## omar1233 (Jan 9, 2018)

wow i like these photos


----------



## Caslon (Jan 11, 2018)

I love salmon steaks, but they are super expensive now at my market.  They don't freeze well  (when thawed out months later  and broiled).  I don't mind that they're injected with orange-red coloring  as long as that's not unhealthy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 11, 2018)

That's really too bad Calson, I'm surprised your salmon didn't give you good results.  

I freeze almost all my salmon and no matter how I cook them they turn out fine.  Doesn't matter whether it's the grill, en croute, diced for patties, pan. 
I make sure it has fully defrosted and at room temperature - then pat thoroughly dry with paper towels.  Also be sure to wrap snugly before freezing, take it out of its plastic wrap and tray.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 11, 2018)

CraigC said:


> The only frozen fish I'll eat are those *I have shot myself* or from trusted friends. Your first clue that the "fresh" fish you bought was a bad choice was the packaging.



In a barrel? 

Another clue is when you buy "fresh, never frozen" salmon in Kentucky. Same is true here in Dallas. "Fresh" fish just won't travel that far, and be sold for a reasonable price. 


CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2018)

The operative words are "fresh" and "reasonable price". You can get fresh, really fresh, fish inland, but the price is higher than what you would get close to the source. Back when we lived in OH I did food demos for a local grocery chain They made a big deal (rightfully so) about their new partnership in acquiring fresh fish from "*Foley Fish*". The Foley reps came in to explain all about their end of the deal and how the store was to handle the product, etc. Foley shipped the order in steel trays, one per fish type, that had been sealed and chilled, air shipped on ice, and upon delivery the trays of fish were to be nestled into ice beds in the case, then the seal could be removed. The fish never touched the ice, never had hands handling it that were not in gloves...all that good stuff. The fish was excellent, fresh, sweet...and pricey. But not ridiculously so. We took advantage of that department when we lived in OH.

Now I can get cod and haddock at really good prices...and I'd sell my first-born for one dinner of Lake Erie perch or Walleye...


----------



## Caslon (Jan 14, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> That's really too bad Calson, I'm surprised your salmon didn't give you good results.



I must have froze it just before it was about to go bad. It was just awful tasting when I thawed it out and broiled it two months later.  I'll try again and make sure to check the freshness and packaged date next time (and quick freeze it on a baking pan in the freezer).


----------



## CraigC (Jan 15, 2018)

caseydog said:


> In a barrel?



A really big one called the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 15, 2018)

CraigC said:


> A really big one called the Atlantic ocean.



It was the "fish I *shot*" part that inspired my smarta$$ remark.  

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/like-shooting-fish-in-a-barrel

CD


----------



## roadfix (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe he meant harpooned.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 15, 2018)

He goes spearfishing in the ocean.  I had a Hawaiian sling when I was in the Bahamas, but I never got very proficient with it.


----------

